# Is it worth 3700x for daily usage? Or need another.



## Robotics (Jul 30, 2019)

I want to upgrade my CPU, but firstly ask amd 3700x worth for daily usage especially browsing with more tabs and entertaintment videos with two screen, rarely play games and Photoshop. My currently CPU Intel 2600k if your answer no please give to me nice CPU spot. I am working on blockchain and always screening Trade charts and news.

Thanks guys.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 30, 2019)

3700x will be fine for your uses.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 30, 2019)

A Ryzen 3600 (or even a cheaper CPU) will fit your needs.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 30, 2019)

If your on a budget I would take the 3600 + MSI Tomahawk or Mortar B450 and some 3600MHz ram. If your where gaming, it would leave room for new gpu. On this a nice new ssd, and if you dont game - you could perhaps do with the 3400g


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 30, 2019)

Not sure I'd go any higher on the GPU for someone who doesnt play a lot of games...


----------



## FinneousPJ (Jul 30, 2019)

Why do you want to upgrade? What makes the 2600k insufficient?


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 30, 2019)

Not to mention he may be looking at pre-built units, from his use description the PC seems to be more for work then pleasure


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 30, 2019)

What do you need to upgrade? 2600K can handle 2 screens video and internet browsing. Could you specify?


----------



## Robotics (Jul 30, 2019)

hzy4 said:


> What do you need to upgrade? 2600K can handle 2 screens video and internet browsing. Could you specify?


It is time to change for me 2600k too odd and yup it handle 2 screens but tabs are problem. My CPU slicon is nearly die soon.


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 30, 2019)

For your use case I would go with some AMD Ryzen 1st,2nd gen if you can get a good deal, may be some bundle with motherboard, otherwise the Ryzen 3600


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 30, 2019)

I don't see the point in going last gen CPU or board. The guy clearly keeps his rigs for quite a while so why start behind the curve? 3600 and X570 of X470 board FTW.


----------



## Robotics (Jul 30, 2019)

So everybody spots: Dont change everything is fine. Okey


----------



## bug (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm going to get downvoted for this, but for your needs, Intel is still the better choice. Get yourself a nice 4 or 6 core CPU for $200 or less and be done with it.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 30, 2019)

Robotics said:


> So everybody spots: Dont change everything is fine. Okey



Actually no one told you anything in particular because there is no way we can tell you if it's worth it or not, you decide that on your own. A 3700X is certainly going to be faster, that I can tell you.


----------



## Robotics (Jul 30, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> Actually no one told you anything in particular because there is no way we can tell you if it's worth it or not, you decide that on your own. A 3700X is certainly going to be faster, that I can tell you.


faster when browsing with more tabs?


----------



## bug (Jul 30, 2019)

Robotics said:


> faster when browsing with more tabs?


Look here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-3600/8.html
and here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-3600/10.html
A 9600k or even 8600k come on top more often than not 

Of course, if you can get a 3600 or 3700 build for significantly less, go for it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 30, 2019)

bug said:


> I'm going to get downvoted for this, but for your needs, Intel is still the better choice. Get yourself a nice 4 or 6 core CPU for $200 or less and be done with it.


well you're not cause that's pretty much confirmed by every review.
9400f+16 gigs of ram and that'll do.


----------



## Robotics (Jul 30, 2019)

bug said:


> Look here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-3600/8.html
> and here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-3600/10.html
> A 9600k or even 8600k come on top more often than not
> 
> Of course, if you can get a 3600 or 3700 build for significantly less, go for it.


Yeah while I am looking, you post thanks. But, these results for single or  multi browsing tabs?


----------



## bug (Jul 30, 2019)

Robotics said:


> Yeah while I am looking, you post thanks. But, these results for single or  multi browsing tabs?


Single, but they apply to multiple tabs just the same. In fact, lately browsers have learned to "sleep" background tabs so they don't strain your CPU unnecessarily.

Also, make sure you install AdBlock and (my favorite) NoScript. Works wonders for your browsing. I set up AdBlock to allow non-intrusive ads and disable it entirely on websites I visit frequently. But I set NoScript up to allow just the necessary scripts.


----------



## Robotics (Jul 30, 2019)

bug said:


> Single, but they apply to multiple tabs just the same. In fact, lately browsers have learned to "sleep" background tabs so they don't strain your CPU unnecessarily.
> 
> Also, make sure you install AdBlock and (my favorite) NoScript. Works wonders for your browsing. I set up AdBlock to allow non-intrusive ads and disable it entirely on websites I visit frequently. But I set NoScript up to allow just the necessary scripts.


Yeah, i see. But I am working with two screens and crossing between them quickly. So in this scenerio how about browser "sleep"?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 30, 2019)

what about the rest of the system ?
I have a 4c/8t i7 with a dual monitor setup too and frankly multiple tabs are not a problem even when gaming


----------



## bug (Jul 30, 2019)

Robotics said:


> Yeah, i see. But I am working with two screens and crossing between them quickly. So in this scenerio how about browser "sleep"?


We're still talking about 2 tabs out of a few dozens you may have open. You'll be fine.


----------



## Robotics (Jul 30, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> what about the rest of the system ?
> I have a 4c/8t i7 with a dual monitor setup too and frankly multiple tabs are not a problem even when gaming


I have an issue with facebook and twitter, they always laggy when i am browsing with more tabs. Sometimes tv series playing laggy when i am browsing, but when i do with less tabs they are ok. Internet connection good .  I have 16GB rams 2400Mhz Aorus 8G rx 580. Maybe twitter and the others have an issue generally, dont know.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 30, 2019)

2600k can't even run 2400.be lucky if it can do 2200.
what about the OS drive ? ssd ? hdd ?


----------



## Robotics (Jul 30, 2019)

SSDs: Samsung 850/830/7200 HDD but what is the point of these info about browser performance with my daily usage @cucker tarlson ?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 30, 2019)

Robotics said:


> SSDs: Samsung 850/830/7200 HDD but what is the point of these info about browser performance with my daily usage @cucker tarlson ?


it's customary to fill in or provide system specs before asking any questions about performance issues.


----------



## Robotics (Jul 30, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> it's customary to fill in or provide system specs before asking any questions about performance issues.


Ah, OK.

So, at the end of this topic I understood my system is still good for my daily use. Thanks who answer my questions and share opinions.

Best.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Jul 30, 2019)

Your CPU should have no issue doing that. How are your temps? What about the memory? Discrete or integrated GPU?


----------



## bug (Jul 30, 2019)

Robotics said:


> Ah, OK.
> 
> So, at the end of this topic I understood my system is still good for my daily use. Thanks who answer my questions and share opinions.
> 
> Best.


Normally, if the symptom you're trying to get rid of is stuttering, the next question you ask is "why".
A web browser can stutter because of several reasons:
1. CPU bottleneck  - easily spotted if task manager pegs your CPU usage at 100% for long periods of time (not a problem if that kind of load is only brief; harder to spot if your browser isn't using all cores: some of your cores may be pegged at 100%, but that requires looking a little closer
2. Not enough RAM - again, task manager will tell you where you stand
3. Frequent disk access - resource monitor in Win10 will tell you if an app is doing heavy disk access
4. Network - open up the developer console in your browser and see whether stuff takes long to load

Then again, facebook itself is kind of a resource hog, I strongly recommend you give it the AdBlock+NoScript treatment (you'll have to tell NoScript to allow some scripts, just make you you don't allow them all).

Fwiw, I'm browsing right now on two monitors (one of them is playing a flash game) on an i5-6600k (which is not much more powerful than what you have - in fact I have 4 logical cores less than you do) and my experience couldn't be smoother.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 30, 2019)

If you wanna switch I say wait for r5 3500,can't hurt.if it's 4c/8t get the 6c/6t 9400f,if it's 6c/12t then get the r5 3500.



bug said:


> Fwiw, I'm browsing right now on two monitors (one of them is playing a flash game) on an i5-6600k (which is not much more powerful than what you have - in fact I have 4 logical cores less than you do) and my experience couldn't be smoother.


for normal home use single core performance is still gonna matter more than bazillion threads.with 6600k multi-tabbing should be like running a buzzsaw through butter as long as  you have lots of ram.


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 30, 2019)

Is the new Ryzen 3600 (6c) or 3700X (8c) needed for typical desktop usage, internet browsing, office work ?
*No.*
They are complete overkill.

Is the Ryzen 3600 or 3700X a lot faster than the ancient 2600K ?
*HELL YEA !*

Everything will feel much more snappy, pages will render visibly faster, doing any kind of operation that uses more threads than 1 or 2 will go waaay quicker.

It call comes down to money....
If the OP has them, then _go for it_, 4c 8t -> 8c 16t and much higher IPC (over 30% compared to that old CPU) is a major upgrade !

... and much newer platform, full USB 3 (5G)+ USB 3 (10G), support for PCIe 3.0/4.0 and NVMe SSD (just for this and it would worth it !), more future proofing for new software that can use more threads, etc.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 30, 2019)

To answer your question ....

Is "3700x worth for daily usage especially browsing with more tabs and entertaintment videos with two screen, rarely play games and Photoshop".   Yes the 3700x is just fine for what you describe ....but so is your 2600k.   Are you experiencing any performance problems of late that can not be associated with perhaps "an OS install that was done almost a decade ago" ? 

Perhaps if you could describe what specifically you are trying to improve i could give you a better answer.   A common question at this time for gaming / video editing box is "What is better right now a 9900KF or a 3900X". Both have no integrated GFX , which if its a gaming oriented box, matters not.

So what is the answer ?

The 3900x scores 779 in Adobe Premiere testing, a 1.6% advantage over the 990KF's 766.6.  The 9900KF is 1.6% faster outta the box in gaming, and that ois w/ the 3900X's SMT torned off for the gaming boost.   So here, the two relevant questions are ... a) what do you do more often?  .. and b)  what is more important to you ?   I could throw a bunch of other perfomance benchmarks at you but they all have no relevance if you do not do any of them on a daily basis.

You say tabs are a problem ... what browser ?  My son was complaining about his 2600k build, he uses photoshop, games (1070 IIRC) and was browsing w/ Chrome.    Suggested he try IE and issues went away; but he hates IE.   Switching to Firefox eliminated that issue.  Issues with tabs are more typically associated with memory issues (not memory ... very common with Chrome.

When my son's were younger, I used to do a fresh install once a year ... now they manage it themselves and do about every other year merely for the sake of performance gains.  I don't see any value in doing an upgrade for your described usage patterns.  If you did.... I would be thinking a CPU investment less than $200.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 30, 2019)

I thought the 3600 6 cores, 12 threads at 4.2ghz would not be enough, after few days with it, I'm happy. The 3600 was only $230 and if amd comes with a better refresh, 5 to 10% ipc single thread then I will be happy to upgrade again. Now I just need a better cooler cause stock cooler will not let you use all 12 threads 100% for few minutes, too much heat.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 30, 2019)

Metroid said:


> I thought the 3600 6 cores, 12 threads at 4.2ghz would not be enough, after few days with it, I'm happy. The 3600 was only $230 and if amd comes with a better refresh, 5 to 10% ipc single thread then I will be happy to upgrade again.


not enough for what ? this could probably handle video work and still to be able to run multiple tabs as snappy as ever.
wouldn't count for so much ipc with a refresh,but they need those damn clockspeeds to go way higher.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 30, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> not enough for what ? this could probably handle video work and still to be able to run multiple tabs as snappy as ever.
> wouldn't count for so much ipc with a refresh,but they need those damn clockspeeds to go way higher.



There are few applications I use which require a lot of cores, I set affinity for each one of them, if this was without smt or even weaker smt threads i would not be able to. I thought these smt threads would not hold it well, but in the end they did just right, I guess amd did a fine job here too.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 30, 2019)

Metroid said:


> There are few applications I use which require a lot of cores, I set affinity for each one of them, if this was without smt or even weaker smt threads i would not be able to. I thought these smt threads would not hold it well, but in the end they did just right, I guess amd did a fine job here too.


ht/smt can really speed things up a lot when the cpu is choked by not enough cores.when I disable ht in some cpu heavy games like watch_dogs 2 the performance falls off a cliff.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 30, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> ht/smt can really speed things up a lot when the cpu is choked by not enough cores.when I disable ht in some cpu heavy games like watch_dogs 2 the performance falls off a cliff.



Because of weaker smt threads that have plagued amd for a long time, I thought I would need a 3900x and disable smt to have 12 whole cores for the job at hand but in the end after few days testing, i did not need it, that saved me money.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 30, 2019)

smt worked well since 1000,it's the clockspeeds and ipc of ryzen 1000/2000 that held it back a little.

here's some smt on vs off test if you're interested









						Test procesora AMD Ryzen 7 3700X - Premiera architektury Zen 2 | PurePC.pl
					

Test procesora AMD Ryzen 7 3700X - Premiera architektury Zen 2 (strona 54) Premierowy test nowego procesora AMD Ryzen 7 3700X na architekturze Zen 2, który staje do walki z Intel Core i7-8700K i Core i7-9700K. Czy AMD uda się zwyciężyć?




					www.purepc.pl


----------



## trparky (Aug 5, 2019)

Robotics said:


> I want to upgrade my CPU, but firstly ask amd 3700x worth for daily usage especially browsing with more tabs and entertaintment videos with two screen, rarely play games and Photoshop. My currently CPU Intel 2600k if your answer no please give to me nice CPU spot. I am working on blockchain and always screening Trade charts and news.
> 
> Thanks guys.


If you rarely play games you may be able to get away with a second-generation Ryzen which are right now experiencing some seriously slashed prices.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 5, 2019)

Your intel is more than sufficient for your needs i suggest keeping it until intel releases its 10nm processors


----------



## Hotobu (Aug 5, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> To answer your question ....
> 
> Is "3700x worth for daily usage especially browsing with more tabs and entertaintment videos with two screen, rarely play games and Photoshop".   Yes the 3700x is just fine for what you describe ....but so is your 2600k.   Are you experiencing any performance problems of late that can not be associated with perhaps "an OS install that was done almost a decade ago" ?
> 
> ...



I was wondering when someone would say this. This sounds like a good first option. With a new processor/ motherboard it's probably best to do  a fresh install anyway, so try one now and see what happens.


----------

